# SuperCloset, Sea of Green



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Started a new journal for my vegitating White Widow 
and my two Bluberry mothers. I will work out the 
details of my SoG soon.
I have been vegging these WW, and two BB mothers
for 7 weeks now. 







I'm going to clone my BB mothers soon...


----------



## trapper (Oct 23, 2007)

johny your a BB man,i just was given some feminised BB seeds,they are not dark at all they are a pale green,were your seeds dark in color when you first recieved them,my understanding is that the darker the seed the better but i dont know.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine came from BC Bud Depot, and were fully matured. They were
dark brown, and had small tiger stripes. They were not femenised, 
but your's sound underdeveloped...


----------



## trapper (Oct 23, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Mine came from BC Bud Depot, and were fully matured. They were
> dark brown, and had small tiger stripes. They were not femenised,
> but your's sound underdeveloped...


ya thats what i was thinking,they were a gift.


----------



## dankie (Oct 23, 2007)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see this new Journal Go Baby Go!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 23, 2007)

^cosign!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice job, ill be watching.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, stick around...This one will be good.

Some more details on my SoG...

It will have 8 mother plants...
2 Blueberry (already established)
2 White Widow (deciding which seedlings to keep in veg.)
2 Sweet Dreams ( germinating some fem. seeds soon)
2 Northern Lights ( germinating soon)

They will be kept small due to space limits, and I am still 
deciding on a new system for my mothers to accomodate 
my space, while keeping them big enough to clone each
strain once every two weeks.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 25, 2007)

An update on my WW. They have been vegging for just
over two months now. I am still hand watering them 
only twice a day, and need to get them up stairs 
soon. 






I transplanted 4 WW, and my 2 BB mother's into 4" cubes. I think
I can get away with using the smaller cubes from now on, and 
take more clones than with the 6" cubes...Was going to use this
but didn't fit.






There going to have to deal with the tray for now. I topped all of 
the WW, and will bringing them up to the 600w HPS in about a week.
I have put my flueros from 24/0 to 18/6 to stimulate some root growth.






Cloning my BB mother's tommorow...


----------



## SoloGro57 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Blunt! Been enjoying your threads. I was looking for a turnkey growcab and your experience with the supercloset helped me to decide which one to get. I ordered the same one you have, and it's coming Monday. Any suggestions for a newb?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 26, 2007)

That's awesome dude, about time someone else picked one up. Did you
get the deluxe? Looking at pictures, It looks like they improved it.

I'll start off slow...first off, I hope you have someone to help you when
it comes to your house. It weighs over 300lbs. when shipped...

When it comes, throw up some pics...


----------



## SoloGro57 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah. Its the deluxe. I'll get some pictures on here when I get it

About having help. That's why its coming on Monday. A Semi rolled up to my doorstep today. There was no way that me and that driver were gonna lift it off that truck and get it to the ground. I hadda send it back and ask them to bring it back with a truck with a liftgate. Now they wanna ding me for a redelivery fee and a fee for a truck with a liftgate. Live and learn.


----------



## FaIIenShaman3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey, what light do you use for ur bb mother and can you take a pix ???????


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 26, 2007)

It will be worth it Solo...You won't be dissapointed.

Hey FaIIen, I'm using Dual 80w 24" fluero tubes. Nothing special, 
but they serve their purpose for slow growth. Good pic of them in the first 
post.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have decided to make a DIY drip system for my current and
future mother plants. 






I raised my veg. chamber 3", so this should suffice to
hold 6-8 mothers...






I took 4 clones from my BB mothers. If I keep my mothers
this tall, All I would have to worry about is the roots. I'm 
considering root culture to keep my mothers vegging 
continuosly.






I used root cloning gel, and have a heat-pad under my dome.
They should root in a couple days.






My new Veg. chamber...I will be germinating some Northern Lights
very soon..


----------



## PiffGuerilla (Oct 27, 2007)

nice drip system, i have been waiting to set a day to just make one for my setup, yet i have still been to busy


----------



## SoloGro57 (Oct 28, 2007)

Interesting idea blunt. If there's one drawback that I can see to the SC its a lack of room for mother plants. 
By the way, are you still using the Dutch Master nutes that came with your setup?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 28, 2007)

damn johnny...you're doing everything i was planning to do with my future closet man...

i was looking on the new ones and seeing how easy it was to adjust the veg chamber...cuz i also wanna fuck with the sea of green man.... good luck and every looks nice and neat like normal man!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks piff, throw up some pics whenever you make it.

Solo, I raised it about 3", and it's still small. It should be fine
if I keep my mother's small, which should be easy because I 
plan on taking many clones. I am now using Flora Nova nutes.

Hey Blunts, it is easy to adjust it, and have found the best 
setup IMO. The auro system just wasn't doing it for me.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 28, 2007)

Oooh, looks like fun. I'll have my eye on you.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 29, 2007)

^wow that sounds kinda creepy!!

but anywho j. bleezy why you aint like the auro system anymore? or why the drip system opposed to the auro?

and earlier in the thread, you was worried about light being leaked thru? did you have to reseal it? or its light proof while still being able to adjust?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 29, 2007)

The auro was harder to mantain. The sprinklers that came
with it would clog, and it was difficult to keep the tubes 
air tight so water pressure became an issue.
If I were to do another auro, it be more like fletch's
with pvc and better nozzles.

Light is not an issue...I replaced the insulation
foam after I raised the shelf. Still light proof.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 1, 2007)

Let the flowering begin...

Yesterday I brought my WW up. 






My BB mothers are looking healthy as ever. Still dripping 3x a day at 
775 ppm now. As soon as my new clones root, I will move two up 
stairs and commence my SoG.






Their first dark period...I will be taking WW clones for mothers
as soon as I see preflowers. 






I have started germinating some Northern Lights. I did not get 
a great female ratio last time with NL, so I'll stay positive.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks cool. Hope you get better luck with germing NL this time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 3, 2007)

yo j, how often do you feed?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 3, 2007)

When I begin flowering, I flood twice a day for 15 min. Once 
when the light comes on, and once more a couple hours before
it goes off.

I have been dripping my mothers down stairs twice a day also, 
but should get another timer and set them for three times a 
day.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 3, 2007)

okay so where is your res? under the plants? how large/big is the res?


and um when you flood....does the rocks float above the rockwool cover them completely? can you take a few pics when you flood?



and why did you choose the drip system? couldnt you essentially rig up something that floods and drains two trays? like have another tray in the bottom for the mothers?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 3, 2007)

and you've said how often you feed when flowering...how long or often you feed when veggin?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, under them...It is tight in there, but it can hold
about 10 gallons. It only needs about 5 though.

This is the 400gph pump, and the air pump I added.






It floods about half way up the cubes until it reaches the 
over flow that you see. 

The drip system was added because of space. I needed something
small when I transplanted to 4" cubes. An E&B system might not 
fit in here.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 3, 2007)

Veggin 3 times a day...


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 3, 2007)

i will be watchin this nice lookin plants


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 4, 2007)

wow. Great work. I admire your setup!


----------



## majim420 (Nov 6, 2007)

great job JB, ones questin how w ould u compare the quality of ur finish products to those on the streets?
what would u say made ur last BB harvest better than the one before that?
thanks


----------



## Drizzle (Nov 6, 2007)

I like how your pump bypasses the original filter. I have the same pump, but mine has the old filter attached instead of that tubing like you have. Did your pump come with everything to do that? I noticed mine had extra fittings, but I didn't think to add one on the intake, where the filter was. I bet that helps a ton when the water gets low, since those pumps normally suck water in on the side, requiring more water to keep it below the mark.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 6, 2007)

majim420 said:


> great job JB, ones questin how w ould u compare the quality of ur finish products to those on the streets?
> what would u say made ur last BB harvest better than the one before that?
> thanks


Homegrown is always better...it's more consistent, as long
as you have the right equipment. 

The last harvest was better because more bud was directly 
exposed to the hps bulb. The buds are denser, and smoke 
much longer.



Drizzle said:


> I like how your pump bypasses the original filter. I have the same pump, but mine has the old filter attached instead of that tubing like you have. Did your pump come with everything to do that? I noticed mine had extra fittings, but I didn't think to add one on the intake, where the filter was.


Yes, it came as is. It does uptake water at almost bottom level.


Six of my NL sprouted and have now been put directly under
fleuro's. I started to germ. a couple sweet dreams to get 
all four strains in. My clones are starting to root...

Pics later...


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey JB... 

I thought about your choice to do away with your aero cloner, and decided to do a bit of research. Here's what I learned:

Since the EZ clone seems to be the standard for cloning machines, I decided to check into replacement parts for their machines. I learned that the EZ Clone spray heads EzClone Sprayer Mister Replacement Parts or use for home made Aeroponic Systems are much less prone to clogging than the ones supplied with the SC cloner. Additionally, the EZ cloner ships their smallest machine with a 500gph pump. EZ-Clone , 30 site - Worm's Way This would provide alot more pressure at the sprayer head than the tiny pump that SC specs their clone machine out with. Finally, the EZclone pumps come with a Pre-Filter which would have to cut down on schumtz getting into the spray heads and clogging them. SC doesn't provide filters for any of the pumps that they include with their system.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 6, 2007)

I actually picked those same spray nozzles up at the hydro shop. They 
look better, but the water pressure was very low. I considered gluing them
into the tubes, but since have maximized my space using drip.

That EZ cloner looks too large to fit into the SC...It looks solid but can't 
risk using it outside of my cab.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 7, 2007)

Day 6 of flower: 

My WW have woken up, and I have disturbing news.

I have already killed off my first Male. Of the five WW left
upstairs, two have shown balls today. I wanted at least one Male
to cross with my BB, but I got two...One will be sacrificed.

The good news...one female has shown already. It's that small one
on the left. 






My Mothers are responding well to the drip system. I will be taking more
clones soon, and moving my current ones up soon to get my SoG in full op.






I have planted 6 of the 8 NL that started to germinate a few days ago.
They are a bit stretched because I started them in the clone dome after
tranplanting into the 1" RW. They have since been moved up and are
just a few inches away from the light.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 12, 2007)

Day 12 of flower for my WW...

I moved 4 BB clones up...






I have now 3 WW girls confirmed, and 1 guy that I want to
keep around to cross-breed with a BB clone...






I took a few more BB clones from my mothers...






The sog will continue...





...


----------



## johny512 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey jonny. i've been reading a lot of your journals and decided to get the this closet. it looks awesome. and just like you, i want to be able to have couple mother plants so that i can clone and do early flower. i just have couple questions. how tall are your mother plants and how do you keep them that height? also, you said you didn't like the aerocloner that they provided because of size? could i still use the aerocloner and still keep mothers in the bottom shelf?
still learning and a complete newb with this stuff so far.


----------



## dankie (Nov 14, 2007)

Love the new pics Johnny! Looks like you have the beginnings of your sea of green! Gotta keep those cupboards stocked with mason jars of the sticky!


----------



## Gyp (Nov 14, 2007)

lookin good Jb, great setup.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Dankie, Gyp...



johny512 said:


> how tall are your mother plants and how do you keep them that height? also, you said you didn't like the aerocloner that they provided because of size? could i still use the aerocloner and still keep mothers in the bottom shelf?


I raised the bottom shelf 3", and now have to keep them
under a foot tall from the top of the rockwool. I have let
them bush up quite a bit, but the fleuros don't hurt the 
leaves.

The Aero Cloner was a pain in the ass to maintain, and I 
wanted to house mothers in 4" RW, not 1". It was not 
designed to house mothers, but you could try...just keep
them short and make sure your reservoir/nozzles stay clean.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing you might do to make the Aerocloner more reliable is to put the pump in a filter bag. Filter bags keep small sediment out of the pump. And will hopefully keep the sprayer heads from clogging. I picked a couple of these up the other day.
PUMP FILTER BAG - SMALL - Specialty Gardening Supplies - Pumps, Irrigation & Parts - PUMP FILTER BAG - SMALL [728188] - HorticultureSource.com


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Solo, I plan on picking some of those up...good investment.

Day 20 now of flower for my WW...8 for my BB. 






I took the WW male out just before he started to drop his
balls all over my girls...I left him by the window sill long
enough to take pollen.






I timed it well, because my BB that have been flowering for
8 days are just starting to show pistils, and some pod's have
opened. 

I used a q-tip to take some pollen and grazed the pistils on
the BB. Hopefully this cross will work out and I will have some
Blue Widow seeds soon.






I'm going to take 4 more cutting soon. This will be my rotation 
for now...4 cuttings every 15 days to bring the SoG total to 16
plants harvesting 4 every 2 weeks...






I missed out on my chance to take WW cuttings so I'm pissed about 
that...This will do for now. Updates in a few...


----------



## Hound Dog (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Jonny,

How did that herb dryer work out for you? I'm gonna be harvesting soon and I've been thinking about getting one. Did you get the big one or the smaller one? How long before your crop was smokeable?

I like the idea of harvesting every 2 weeks, but how do you flush your plants the last week? Do you keep the nutrient solution the same ppm throughout the entire flowering cycle? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to get my rhythm down for my cabinet.

-The Dog


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 21, 2007)

The herb dryer is small size I think...It drys my BB buds 
completely in about 5-7 days. The carbon filter worked
perfect for odor. 

About my SoG...For now I will hand water my girls twice 
a day and turn the pump off for a week or so. 

When I start flushing my BB clones next time they will 
be smaller, and I plan on setting up some kind
of system using this space in the pic. 

I will be taking the 4 girls out of the 3x4 and handwater 
them seperately. This is still in the works, so stay 
tuned for that...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnny, how do you attached the string to the walls? Looks like a great idea. Wondering if I could do this in mt cabinet or not. Hmmm. 



JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Hey Solo, I plan on picking some of those up...good investment.
> 
> Day 20 now of flower for my WW...8 for my BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

looking good jonny.bleezy

what size cubes you got them in?

mothers are 4" what about plants?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome Chiceh, Those trellis are setup on the hooks
running up and down the corners of my cab...another
great feature of this thing. You could def. do it using
hooks or something. BTW your colas look awesome.

Thanks blunts...I have converted to 4" cubes all around.
If my buds come out smaller than I will probably go 
back to 6" cubes...we will see. For now I can cram
15 girls in there. They are going to be fighting for 
hydroton so I'll probably max at 12 plants.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2007)

So you have wood stakes or sticks in each corner and attached the string to hooks on that wood? Cool idea.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 21, 2007)

hah, uh...something like that.

I buried them stakes deep too.


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 21, 2007)

Followed your last journal and was impressed. I have just got my clones on the go and getting everything together for my first grow.
All the info in your threads are always help so +rep!

Cheers.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

jonny i dont think you'll get smaller buds...

what you plan on harvestin? how much every x amount of week?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 21, 2007)

BryanG1983 said:


> All the info in your threads are always help so +rep!
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks bro, stop by anytime.

Hey bluntz, the thing I have noticed with bigger plants
I have had in the past was the massive amount of roots
compared to the others. I am somewhat limiting their 
root potential with the smaller cubes and space/hydroton.
We will see...

I plan on harvesting at least 3 girls every 2 weeks so 
weight wise...3oz every 2 weeks will be my initial goal.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice plants, I like that someone has actually shown how to safely use male pollen too, I'm doing the same soon. I hope the Blue Widow turn out for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

if you get that blue widow working....donate some beans man!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Gig, I've done all I can...now we wait.



LoudBlunts said:


> if you get that blue widow working....donate some beans man!!


Give me a couple months, well talk...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 21, 2007)

im dead serious...i got incentive for you as well....

and damn jonny...you just dont know how much you are helping ya boy out....you've been helping since day one i got on here.... and thas w/sup.

all your ideas and progress is basis for how imma go...

im still not sure if i should 3 or 4" RW or if i will just use some RW growcubes/slab 

depending how restrictive those cubes are in your setup....only time will tell...ill keep you posted homie...

i'v drawn up the closet, if you'd like to see it bro?


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Nov 21, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I took the WW male out just before he started to drop his
> balls all over my girls...I left him by the window sill long
> enough to take pollen.


 
I have some questions about this. Did you moisten the Qtip at all? and just ran them across the pistils and thats it?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 21, 2007)

GotBeat5.0 said:


> I have some questions about this. Did you moisten the Qtip at all? and just ran them across the pistils and thats it?


I hope he didn't cause moisture makes pollen ineffective, you can use an little paint brush too but I wouldn't recommend water.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> I hope he didn't cause moisture makes pollen ineffective, you can use an little paint brush too but I wouldn't recommend water.


Does the Qtip pick up enough pollen to actually pollinate the plant? and will it only create seeds in that area of the plant or the whole thing??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 21, 2007)

No, don't moisten it...I have read some threads and done
research. 

This suggests I should have waited longer, but
pollinating the pistils when they first appear has been 
proven to work...we'll see.

BREEDING marijuana plants, female and male plants, harvesting, cloning


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 25, 2007)

where you at jb?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 25, 2007)

Updates tonight bluntz, I'll be moving four more rooted clones
up and taking 6-8 more...My mothers are just asking to be 
butchered up.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 25, 2007)

wat method do use to root clones


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 25, 2007)

I will be very thourough with my method when I take them at
9:15...That's when my girls up top wake up so I'll take some 
good pics for you...


----------



## tleaf jr. (Nov 25, 2007)

alright ill be here


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 25, 2007)

*Looking good man. Does the light not burn your plant?*


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good Johnny, those clones look great too. Have you topped these?, they look ready to flower.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 25, 2007)

lovethegreen said:


> *Looking good man. Does the light not burn your plant?*


This 600w can do a number on the buds and leaves. Right now
there is some light burn on the top fan leaves, but the buds are
all under the trellis for the most part so I'll be alright.

Hey Chiceh, those are my Blueberry mothers that have been
veggin for over 2 months now. I've taken 8 cuttings from 
these girls and they just keep bushin up...More cuttings 
in a few.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Day 25 of the SoG. I brought 4 BB clones up a little early
because my mothers needed to be cloned sometime last week.






I brought one WW out for space reasons...now shes
surrounded...






Time for a hair cut...






By request, my method...

I took 5 from one, 6 from the other. The best looking branches 
come off about 3 or 4" at a 45 degee angle. They get scarred
with the razor blade on the sides as I slit them about 1/2" down
for better rooting.






They get bathed in rooting hormone...I'm 100% with the cloning gel.






I put the trey on a heat pad that is always on. I pour distilled
water to cover the bottom 1/4" of the trey to keep the RW 
moist, but not soaked. It also keeps humidity up so I hardly
have to spray when the dome goes on...






I don't know what I'm going to do with all of them but two will
be replacing my BB mothers and they will be flowered. They 
should put out some massive buds...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Nov 26, 2007)

nice, what heat pad are you using and what are the temps ?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Its something like this, but a little cheaper...
Discount Hydroponics - Seedling Heat Mat

The temps stay a constant in my veg. chamber at around 72F.

Upstairs temps stay around 76F during winter with the light on,
and dip to 68F with my heater on...they seem to like it.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey JB, excellent post. 
Annother question:
Did you get rid of the floating expanded clay pellets that came with the SC, and replace them with the heavier ones?
Keep up the good work!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Solo...

Floating expanded huh?

That must be new with the SC...I just got
hydroton. It is the basic stuff you find at 
hydro shops...Works fine.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 26, 2007)

i know this has nothing to do with anything but i have the same coffee table as you and so does everyone else i know.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 26, 2007)

Must be a stoner thing...


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Must be , I had the same table for a minute lol. Really good journal thanks Jonny


----------



## dankie (Nov 27, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> i know this has nothing to do with anything but i have the same coffee table as you and so does everyone else i know.


I don't have his coffee table, but I have the same coaster from Amsterdam!


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Nov 27, 2007)

dankie said:


> I don't have his coffee table, but I have the same coaster from Amsterdam!


Same Here


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's always my first stop straight off the train...

Wonder what strains they got these days.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 30, 2007)

So I was sitting around thinking of what I was going to do 
with all those BB clones about to root.

An hour later I found my self at the hydro shop doing my 
christmas shopping early...

I picked up this 400w HPS bulb, and switchable ballast. Got
a nice reflector too. I will not be in-line cooling so this fan
should do the job. 

Next pic is my closet where I will be setting this up, along with
a drip system for 8-10 plants. Pics in a few hours...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 1, 2007)

This is the basic setup...






I got a 400 gph pump to use with this drip system...The roots will become 
an issue eventually, and I'll wait until then to deal with them.






Some BB clones should be under this 400 watter very soon...


----------



## majim420 (Dec 1, 2007)

nice setup, very simple yet functional, aint that BB gonna stink that place up?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately. I got the Supercloset for stealth, and have now
have defeated the purpose. I haven't been bugged in a while so I 
decided to go for it...I should be doubling my yeilds very soon.


----------



## Gyp (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm diggin it. When you mention the roots being a problem later on, from growing downward, through the rack? If that's the case, you could snip them, right?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

cool JB...I look forward to following this component of your gro....good luck!


----------



## tleaf jr. (Dec 1, 2007)

still chuggin along i see


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Tahoe, tleaf...This hobby is starting to become an obsession.



Gyp said:


> I'm diggin it. When you mention the roots being a problem later on, from growing downward, through the rack? If that's the case, you could snip them, right?


I have practiced root culture on transplanted clones that 
re-rooted, but never on flowering girls...I will be experimenting
with one just for the exp., but I came up with this instead...

I'll be picking up another tray, and some timers.
I'm going with the 4" cubes for this one...the 6" barely fits
and hasn't nearly enough space for roots.

Got some work to do...gonna go find some inspiration.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 1, 2007)

sup jb...you know i gotta do my weekly checking up on you...


i see you said fuck it and got bold with the closet idea....i guess your paranoia has decreased....thas w/sup man...

ill keep you posted with stuff on my end.....


----------



## momartin31 (Dec 2, 2007)

What up again jonny!? I am one of the ones who was so inspired by your first growth that i decided to get my very own super closet! I now see your new thread and saw that you modified your growing chamber and got some new hydro set ups! What hydro system did you go with and why did you go with them and how come the system that comes with the SC didn't work out for you in your current situation because, my plan is to do exactly what you are doing here, raising up my veggie shelf 3to 4 inches keeping a couple of mothers and do the SOG method, but i can't do that with the system they provide?


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 2, 2007)

your ballast looks kind of close to your water supply


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks Blunts...stick around.

I rememember you martin...It's good to see other's inspired to
get the SC...It really is a quality piece...I decided to get rid of
the aero because drip systems are very versatile...This one I am
using for my BB mothers now has not failed me and is taking 
very little space...

Hey bwinn...good point. I decided to cover my reservoir for safety
and other purposes...Here is my new set up...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 2, 2007)

damn bro... you wild for that video!! hahaha


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking man. Ill be watching.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks dudes, thought I would try something new...the next vid 
should be much better. I have all the space needed to grow some
monsters in my closet...stay tuned.

I will be bringing up 2 more clones for each chamber in a few hours.
The dual SoG will be in full op...pics to come.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 3, 2007)

and make sure you watch that mirror bro!!!


----------



## decoboy104 (Dec 3, 2007)

Um whats up with the bananas?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Bluntz...the mirror is not my enemy...



decoboy104 said:


> Um whats up with the bananas?


Bananas are good for you....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 3, 2007)

im just saying yo...you know some people show their faces and dont even know it!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, like all the Asian chicks around here...like we could 
distinguish their faces anyway...

I'm not that complacent about that dude...I've done my 
research and know my shit...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 3, 2007)

well you need to pass some of that courage over here de-paranoia me...lol


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 5, 2007)

Update...my WW just woke up to their 35th day of
flower. Yes, the leaves are burnt, but the buds are loving
this 600w bulb...It's going to be very potent stuff.






My Blueberry mothers were getting clostrophobic, so I moved them 
into my closet SoG...They look ratty because they have been crammed
in my veg. chamber for a few months, but should bush out quite a
bit in the following weeks...






My new BB mothers, and the rest of my clones I have no where 
to put right now...






I'll let these girls flower for a few days and get some nice close-ups 
when they fatten up a bit...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

drool drool drool. look sweet, have you ever tried crossing the bb with anything. heard the bb smoke is damn good as it is though.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 5, 2007)

The BB smoke is damn good as it is...and yes, I have
crossed a couple girls with White Widow, and should
be getting some Blue Widow beans soon...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> The BB smoke is damn good as it is...and yes, I have
> crossed a couple girls with White Widow, and should
> be getting some Blue Widow beans soon...


 mmmm blue widow. now that would be some super hero bud. you are the man..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 6, 2007)

yo jonny...im guessing mothers and clones dont need much lighting huh?

would you add or not add white paint/mylar to a mother and daughter area?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 6, 2007)

It could not hurt...I guess it depends on light exposure giving 
one's setup. You can see I only house two mothers at a time
for now, so these dual 80w fleuro's put out more than enough 
clones for my setup.

If you have more space for mothers and clones, give them all
the light and reflection they can handle.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 8, 2007)

yo jonny can you take pics of your vent/fan setup pls?


----------



## space_weaseal (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey it looks like another great grow from you..
Best of luck...They look great


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks weasel...got my eye on your's as well.

Here are some shots bluntz...

On the new model, the filter is inside and the light
has both an in-line and output fan. I only have the
in-line.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 8, 2007)

shitttttttttt!

so jonny...you got computer fans all around?


im still deciding on my venting and cooling options for the closet.

you say the computer fans are fine? intake AND exhaust? they actually keep that 600 watt cool?

another question.... on that 3rd pic... im guessing (from left to right in the pic) that the silver thing... is the exhaust? the carbon scrubber is connected to the exposed fan in the first pic.... and the last tube on the 3rd pic is the intake for the lights right?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 8, 2007)

There are two computer fans, but It would been better
if they included an exhaust fan for my light. With the glass
over it, the one fan works fine though.

The aluminum L tube is the intake for the light, and
the far right is the exhaust. Yes, the filter is connected 
to the middle fan.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 8, 2007)

what about the intake for you mother and daughter cabin?

any idea what rpm or cfm those fans are? could you tell me the numbers on the fan?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 8, 2007)

My bottom chamber is not exhausted through the back...I just use
that little fan to push stale air through the front when it's open, which
is only half the time because It's sealed up when my girls are flowering.
The air-flow is not ideal for my mothers, but this serves the purpose
of slow growth, and they always look healthy.

Here is where I assume my fans were bought...Sunon Fans - SP100A-1123XBT.GN - Allied Electronics


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 8, 2007)

and one more question.... on your lights...

do you have a fan blowing on the lights? or exhausting the lights?

or nothing at all? that glass just keeps the temps down?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 8, 2007)

The in-line fan in the first pic is blowing air into the reflector and 
onto the light...no exhaust fan pulling the air. On the new model
there is...the price also went up $200 too.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a quick update...

Day 40 now for my WW.
I did not mention that I seeded that WW on the left. Much of the 
development has gone into the seeds as you can see the buds are
suffering on her. 






The Blueberry mothers I recently put into flower are responding now...






Be back in a few...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

excellent work man. I love coming to your journal. little tidbits of info to pick up here and there. thanks for your dligence and sharing! walk on......the path is clear and bright!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Tahoe, I try to keep it educational...

Those bushes you got going look good too, 
let the flowering begin.


----------



## majim420 (Dec 11, 2007)

looking lovely ass always , i''ve always been a fan of ur supercloset, i went ahead and bought a bloombox still waiting on it to arrive, lets see what i can get done with it


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 11, 2007)

yes thanks man....yes....the walk forward....to many many buds of choice smoke....hmmmmm....I'm in heaven!


JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thanks Tahoe, I try to keep it educational...
> 
> Those bushes you got going look good too,
> let the flowering begin.


----------



## trapper (Dec 11, 2007)

so you pollinated one plant or one branch,how did you do it and how long untill after polination could you expose it to the other plants i want to cross a blueberry with a rhino.but i think me 6 blueberry seeds are all female,but i hope not.and i think you asked if i really was a trapper,i sure was in northern canada by the hudsons bay for a few winters.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 11, 2007)

majim420 said:


> looking lovely ass always , i''ve always been a fan of ur supercloset, i went ahead and bought a bloombox still waiting on it to arrive, lets see what i can get done with it


 
Hey Majim, I'll be checkin up on you...Good luck with that box.

Trapper, I took out my WW male, one female and let 
them go at it for a while. That whole WW plant will be
developed seeds and under developed buds.

I then took that WW male and two BB girls that were just
showing pistils. By just grazing them with some pollen, they
will develop a few Blue Widow seeds and some decent buds.

GL with your cross.


----------



## majim420 (Dec 11, 2007)

thnaks bro, every help would be greatly apreciated, i would love to see some results as u have seen them before, that blueberry u had made my mouth water


----------



## trapper (Dec 11, 2007)

how soon could you put them back in with the other females with out worrying about them getting pollinated,


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 11, 2007)

O yeah, missed that part. The WW girl that was fully pollinated was left
out for about 12 hours, and the BB girls I crossed were put back right
after because the pollen was induced with a q-tip, and had little
risk of spreading.


----------



## trapper (Dec 11, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> O yeah, missed that part. The WW girl that was fully pollinated was left
> out for about 12 hours, and the BB girls I crossed were put back right
> after because the pollen was induced with a q-tip, and had little
> risk of spreading.


thanks,so did you leave a fan off them for a day or two.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 11, 2007)

They were put in my kitchen under some sunlight, no fan...


----------



## majim420 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice, those bluu widows seeds are gonna be some serious smoke


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 12, 2007)

That's what I'm hoping...It should be a good Indica cross. Gotta 
do some research on it though.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 12, 2007)

blue widow....hmmmm..that has a cool ring to it. I was also looking at some blue moonshine seeds....do you know any of the parentage on that strain? its supposed to be killer weed (described as narcotic like?), but I haven't found any info? I am seriously looking at getting nito the breeding....it could be so fun!


----------



## majim420 (Dec 12, 2007)

It does sound fun as hell, I got 4 strains right now with like 8 seeeds per strain i got
from BDS - ICE and Haze 19 x Skunk and from Dutch Passion Blueberry and Brainstorm,
i could get some interesting cross from those variaties, i could only imagine
Majim's Berrystorm or BrainFrezze, SkunkBerry, blueice, etc... the possibilities are endless 
jejejejjeejejjeeejeje i would love to see that


----------



## momartin31 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey What up jonny! So i called about my closet and they said that it was going to be here on friday or monday... bout fuckin time... anyways, my roomy actually has started my female blueberry's about a month ago. They look ridiculously amazing, nice and fat stems with a slight fruit loop smell after you touch the leaves... anyways, i'm just going to take some clones from his and i wanted to top his plants and use those as my clones, my question is as long as the lovely ladies are still in vegitative stage, no matter how big, i can still top right??


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Dec 13, 2007)

Mothers are looking good, Johnny!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

Breed away Tahoe...I found a few seed pods on each
of the BB that's I crossed. They should be poppin out
soon.

My WW that I pollinated is already started to split pods
at day 42...These seeds are fat and much better than the
F1's I got in the mail. Pics when more finish...I should get
at least 200 seeds from this one hermie.

Hey Martin, good to hear about the closet and the Blueberry.
You can top any time during veg., but for clones make 
sure they are a few inches...Like you probably already know.

GL with the grow dude.


----------



## trapper (Dec 13, 2007)

blunt have you ever cloned BB a week into flowering.and how did it go,i want to clone some of the BB i have from seed they are 6 days into flowering,what do you think.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

I cloned some BB a couple weeks into flower just as pistils were showing
a couple grows back. I vegged them for a few weeks, took some clones
from them, and then put them into flower. The clones from them were 
completely reverted back to veg., and ended up being my mothers.

You probably saw this on my last grow, but here were my stunted clones
54 days in...


----------



## trapper (Dec 13, 2007)

ya i remember your first one when they showed up with the crate at your apartment,i thought you flowered then found sex and cloned,so all was well then,they all rooted right.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

I cloned from the runts after a few weeks in veg. and
they rooted just as well as normal clones...They just
had pre-flowers all over them, but didn't seem to 
effect them reverting.


----------



## trapper (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks,ya i remeber your first grow they should be giveing you free stuff for the detailed journal you kept and the success you had,you had alot of views,i would of written them and asked for a free drying cabinet or something,even at cost,but they probably would of sent a tshirt advertiseing you grow at home lol.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought about contacting high times and telling them of the success with my SC 
and the seeds I recieved from BC Bud Depot which they both sponsored. 

I figured it may be possible to get sponsored for growing, just don't know exactly
how to go about that. Maybe in time when I get more experience...


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks good jonny! How much did you end up getting off all those stunted clones??


----------



## trapper (Dec 13, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I thought about contacting high times and telling them of the success with my SC
> and the seeds I recieved from BC Bud Depot which they both sponsored.
> 
> I figured it may be possible to get sponsored for growing, just don't know exactly
> how to go about that. Maybe in time when I get more experience...


i would email them and direct them to your journals,as well as emailing the company it is a canadian company,im sure they have sold more then a few because of your journal.and ask them as well to sponcor rollitup.but im sure they would do something for you,how many views was your first journal.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

Whatup mattso, thanks for dropping in.

Those five girls yeilded me just over six ounces. 
Once I get this dual SoG going, that should be nothing...


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet man! I will be starting up again after Christmas! cant wait! I think I will be going with BCBD Sweet God.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 13, 2007)

trapper said:


> i would email them and direct them to your journals,as well as emailing the company it is a canadian company,im sure they have sold more then a few because of your journal.and ask them as well to sponcor rollitup.but im sure they would do something for you,how many views was your first journal.


I know my last grow inspired two others to buy it...That I know of.

Don't know about rollitup, there are much better grows than mine.
My last one was viewed just over 19,000...It went for a while 
though. I'm going to wait to get my SoG in full effect though...
I still have bigger plans.


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey man, awesome.....Ive studied and read your journal for the past couple days...and the only thing that can be said is that your awesome at what you do and make it look toooooo easy...grats on the SoG, it looks to be bombass


----------



## SoloGro57 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah JB, now that you know the limitations of the SC you should just come out with your own line of cabs. I know you know how easy that would be now. After a few months of lookin at mine I feel i could cut the price in half and offer a product twice as good. Wanna start a biz?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 14, 2007)

mxpxsunkist said:


> Hey man, awesome.....Ive studied and read your journal for the past couple days...and the only thing that can be said is that your awesome at what you do and make it look toooooo easy...grats on the SoG, it looks to be bombass


Thanks dude, stop by anytime...

Hey Solo, you make a good point. The first thing I would change is the auro-cloner. 
I would replace it with my drip, but much better. 

Before I moved back to the U.S., I had seriously thought about starting a 
coffee shop in Amsterdam...Still want to, but you have to start somewhere.
Maybe down the road I'll take you up on that offer...


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 14, 2007)

I will definitely visit your shop in Amsterdam . I love it there. 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 14, 2007)

It's like another world right...

Just look for the white guy with dreads, gonna
have to get those going as it seems to be the
status quo over there.

I'm still coming up with my shop's theme...The 
Marley one's already taken.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 15, 2007)

Its time Jonny......we need some pics!


----------



## tleaf jr. (Dec 15, 2007)

pic time hows it going


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 15, 2007)

My girls wakeup soon...Updates in about an hour.


----------



## FaCultGen (Dec 15, 2007)

can't wait


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 16, 2007)

Update time...

Day 45 for my WW, the BB are coming along nicely...






Some close ups...







I have been picking WW seeds as the pods have been splitting
for three days now...So far I have about 175 viable seeds. These
are much better than any I have gotten from any seeds bank, and
have realized the ones they send are relatively inferior, and sometimes
under developed.






The Blueberry in my Closet SoG are bushing up nicely...The ones
in the middle are the furthest along. They are on day 20 now...












My Blueberry mothers are looking very healthy...I hardly ever check up on them.
Gotta love these drippers...






I will be germinating alot of my own WW seeds soon to get an accurate
figure for the germination rate...It should be very good judging by the
size of these beans...Be back in a few.


----------



## FaCultGen (Dec 16, 2007)

very nice, did you inbreed 2 WW's? or did you cross it with something els?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 16, 2007)

I did both...

Should be getting some Bluewidow seeds soon when they
are fully developed...


----------



## FaCultGen (Dec 16, 2007)

thats sweet, how many seperate grow areas do you have?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll assume you haven't read my journal...

All is forgiven. I have two flowering rooms. My Supercloset
has a 600w HPS and my closet has a 400w HPS. The one 
veg. chamber has dual 80w fluero tubes I use for mothers
and clones...


----------



## tleaf jr. (Dec 16, 2007)

wat do you think about handouts of seeds


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 16, 2007)

tleaf jr. said:


> wat do you think about handouts of seeds


....PM'd...


----------



## FaCultGen (Dec 16, 2007)

i did read through the hole thing a while ago but it's hard to remember things...my bad.

peace

-Cult


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 16, 2007)

It's cool...Can't blame you for that. 
I don't have the best memory myself...


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Dec 16, 2007)

eh jonny, love the thread.

keep that shiznit up.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 16, 2007)

them seeds look very well. hope you have many sog's.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 16, 2007)

props to the neatness, it's inspiring . maybe i'll make my bed today

Stem


----------



## Gygax1974 (Dec 16, 2007)

stemseed said:


> props to the neatness, it's inspiring . maybe i'll make my bed today
> 
> Stem


lol, funny stuff. I always like checking out JB88's work it's inspiring and very clean too.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks dudes...Not enough people around here take pride
in what they do. It can get really annoying after a while.

I started germinating 40 WW seeds...

the ten on the left came from the seed bank, and the
ten on the right were just picked yesterday...It's hard
to make out the tiger stripes, but the size difference
is obvious...I'll be back in a couple days with the 
germination rate.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 17, 2007)

Day 46...I thought this might be worth updating.

I have decided to start flushing my WW girls.

Here is my best girl so far...






She was given her own bucket to be flushed in...






I brought two more BB girls up...






My other WW girl was placed in an individual pot and will be 
flushed along with my other WW...






Be back in a few...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 17, 2007)

im loving the one big cola on that ww...


why not all like that?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 17, 2007)

The one with 5 heads was topped once, and that is what resulted.
I didn't top the other one. 

I still don't know how these all fit in there...I didn't even show
my other WW hermie that I'm seeding. You can cram alot
of plants in that little closet.


----------



## stemseed (Dec 17, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> The one with 5 heads was topped once, and that is what resulted.
> I didn't top the other one.
> 
> I still don't know how these all fit in there...I didn't even show
> ...


Impresive, you're one of my favs on this forum  haha

When you said you were flushing that WW and had a picture of it above the toilet i thought, "oh god, is he serious?" lol

Stem


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not releasing this one back into the wild...She's getting chopped
up very soon.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 17, 2007)

Fabulous Johnny, going to be a Happy New Year eh?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 17, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/39400-first-time-grow-wish-me.html


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Fabulous Johnny, going to be a Happy New Year eh?


Should be the happiest yet...

I wish you luck Gnome...


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 17, 2007)

Blunts POST::::
I cloned some BB a couple weeks into flower just as pistils were showing
a couple grows back. I vegged them for a few weeks, took some clones
from them, and then put them into flower. The clones from them were 
completely reverted back to veg., and ended up being my mothers.

You probably saw this on my last grow, but here were my stunted clones
54 days in...
Attached Thumbnails 

WOW!!!! Those plants are almost all bud.. VERY COOL INDEED!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> WOW!!!! Those plants are almost all bud.. VERY COOL INDEED!!!!!!


 
Thanks dude...Stay tuned for my SoG's...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 19, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/39400-first-time-grow-wish-me-2.html#post415318


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Gnome...Just some advice. Your not going to get views
by constantly posting your links all over people's threads.
At least give some compliments...

Update on my girls...

Not much info., but good pics.
My Blueberry girls...





...






Flash shot of my closet SoG...They are bushing up very quick.

My Widow in the background should be done soon.






My mothers are healthy, and I've started 12 of the WW
seeds I germinated a few days ago...






Back in a few...


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Dec 20, 2007)

Still lookin awesome man...

Hey, do you have a front shot of your entire closet in this thread, if not would u mind putting one up?...

Thanks


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm always up for requests...

Here she is...I'm still seeding that one on the floor.
Just have no where to put it.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

A more discreet shot...


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Dec 20, 2007)

Talk about filling a request fast haha...

You said you were using "Dual 80w 24" fluero tubes"...what brand and how much were the bulbs + fixture for you..?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

There is no way in hell I could have built this...

These flueros came with the whole setup from here...Hydroponics Systems, Hydroponic Cabinets, Grow Cabinet, Indoor Growing Chamber, Closet Gardening System

I could not find where they picked these lights up, but they work...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice JB....I just love how they look with all that hair and contrast of colour! excellent!


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, I really enjoy watching this grow. As a fellow BB grower, it's always fun watching others develope their plants. Maybe, one of us will actually produce a purple/blue type plant by the end? I'll be damned if I have only seen ONE actually turn blue. 

I'll stay tuned brother.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good show sir, good show!


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey hows that plant that you threw pollen on? any signs of seeds and such?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 20, 2007)

i think ur wrong cause i got views rite after i posted the link on this thread....and i do leave people compliments! im a newb...sorry if i sound like a dick!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> very nice JB....I just love how they look with all that hair and contrast of colour! excellent!


That's the flash shot right when the 400w kicks on...makes for a good shot.



Gwarrior said:


> I'll be damned if I have only seen ONE actually turn blue.


Your right about that...I think it has to do with the temps. 
The hues normally turn blue in colder temperatures. I've seen
some crazy shots from outdoor BB.



mattso101 said:


> Good show sir, good show!


Thanks dude, I'll be waiting on that God Bud...



GotBeat5.0 said:


> Hey hows that plant that you threw pollen on? any signs of seeds and such?


The two BB girls that I crossed have each produced about four seeds each
growing on the stem...not in the bud. That's about what I expected. I'll try 
to take a shot when they wake up later.



GNOME GROWN said:


> im a newb...sorry if i sound like a dick!


I would never imply that...The first time was fine, but it gets annoying. 
Put the link in your signature so wherever you post it is availabe...Just 
a thought.


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 20, 2007)

dude, 2500 for a metal office cabinet with 300 dollars of products. wow!!!! but great grow, your doing good, i recommend anyone looking at this thread and interested in a supercloset that you get a hydrohut, 4x4x4 youll love it. look at all the grows, and how many customization options. and duct taping some ducting to a filter and light isnt that big a deal, everyone can do it.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 20, 2007)

I payed $2300 before they raised the price, and obviously you 
didn't do your research about the prices of the components
that came with it.

I bought it for stealth, and the hydro hut is not discreet at all.

No duct tape on this thing...


----------



## JayDRO (Dec 20, 2007)

dude, badass grow and and even more badass detailed and very informational grow journal. i will be staying tuned as well.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Yeah jonny boy is right about this gnome dude BUT I am glad you two were good sports about it. I can remember first starting here and not having a clue where to post of how to even make my own thread so I can certainly relate. Been there, done that! A few times. _

_Lacy_


GNOME GROWN said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/39400-first-time-grow-wish-me-2.html#post415318


----------



## Lacy (Dec 21, 2007)

_Jonny boy DUDE!!! Many! Where You been hiding._
_Nice set up and your selection is to die for._
_When I have some more time over the Christmas holidays I will certainly look through more of your thread because you really are 'in the know' about your grow._

_Good job Jonny. People like you make learning much more fun and simplier._


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 21, 2007)

looking great jb


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, those nugs on your closet shelf arent discreet. and neither is the light under the closet doors, the sound of water from closets, i mean even you admit, for space, you went bigger, and lost the discreet factor, also chemicals on the floor, whatever, I mean to be honest, I think everyone on here could probably improve upon noticeable growing evidence thrown around house. you do have an indiscreet grow in a house closet or something as well dont you? im saying just skip the small cabinets, and start at 4x4x4. I got my fake hut and a 600cfm fan from ebay for under 200. not hating but I dont think im anymore less discreet than you right now with a hut. but I do have more space and spent less.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Dro, Lacy...stick around a while. 

Take care of those little seedlings Lacy, I'll be watching.

Good to see you around KP...Your really keeping under
the radar these days. I hope all is well...
We all miss your inspiring grows.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Dec 21, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> The two BB girls that I crossed have each produced about four seeds each
> growing on the stem...not in the bud. That's about what I expected. I'll try
> to take a shot when they wake up later.


Yeah man pics would def be great to see. Im def intrested wanna try that Qtip method you did on my next grow for sure


----------



## downunder22 (Dec 21, 2007)

You have a really nice setup. 
how much bud every 40 days?

check out my grow 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/39360-lowrider-2-grow-journal-first.html
please comment


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 21, 2007)

My cam isn't good enough to get a great shot of the seeds, but
the two girls have been flowering for a while, and are almost ready
to drop...I'll start the germination as soon as they do. In a few 
weeks we'll see how stable they will be...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 21, 2007)

downunder22 said:


> You have a really nice setup.
> how much bud every 40 days?
> 
> check out my grow
> ...


 
I have just got my SoG's in full swing now, so I should be
harvesting four girls every two weeks soon. I expect at
least an ounce per plant, or four oz. every two weeks.

We'll see though...Nice cab you got there.


----------



## momartin31 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey yo JB!! How's it hangin man?? You grow is looking phenomenal and is still awe inspiring!! But i do gotta question for ya, What do you think about cloning a clone? I've read and heard that you can't and shouldn't and then i've heard that it doesn't matter i was just curious on what your wisdom has to say about that! Holla back


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 22, 2007)

trying the same thing. 3 to 5 plants every 3 weeks. using seeds at the moment, till i find a good mother.or 3. hope everything works for you.


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 22, 2007)

bearo420 said:


> yeah, those nugs on your closet shelf arent discreet. and neither is the light under the closet doors, the sound of water from closets, i mean even you admit, for space, you went bigger, and lost the discreet factor, also chemicals on the floor, whatever, I mean to be honest, I think everyone on here could probably improve upon noticeable growing evidence thrown around house. you do have an indiscreet grow in a house closet or something as well dont you? im saying just skip the small cabinets, and start at 4x4x4. I got my fake hut and a 600cfm fan from ebay for under 200. not hating but I dont think im anymore less discreet than you right now with a hut. but I do have more space and spent less.


Congratulations on your hydro hut bearo. We're all so proud of you and it's awesome to see someone spray a bunch of shit about how their setup is better than someone elses. Johnny is too nice to say it so I will: Go blow man...
By the way, 4w x 4d x 4h is too short by the time you add lights, res, etc., so save it.

Nice thread Johnny, just sped read the whole thing. A couple quick questions (sorry if I missed the answers in your thread):

1) Maybe I missed it but how was your germ rate of your seeds compared to the mail orders?

2) What drip cycle (time, length, etc)do you have your mothers on? I saw in one of your pics that the water was flowing.

I'm about to switch to SOG so I'm a sponge soaking up all the info. I can. Grow on bro!


----------



## bearo420 (Dec 22, 2007)

jcommerce said:


> Congratulations on your hydro hut bearo. We're all so proud of you and it's awesome to see someone spray a bunch of shit about how their setup is better than someone elses. Johnny is too nice to say it so I will: Go blow man...
> By the way, 4w x 4d x 4h is too short by the time you add lights, res, etc., so save it.
> 
> Nice thread Johnny, just sped read the whole thing. A couple quick questions (sorry if I missed the answers in your thread):
> ...


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 22, 2007)

Settle down there bearo and back of the crack just a bit. You said 4 x 4 x 4 and I can only go off what you say. I don't have a Super Closet and I'm not "defending" it. Mine is DIY dipshit. You are too dense to figure out the point I was making above (which was for you not to come in and knock someone's setup). I think everyone else got my point and I think they'll agree that you're the dick...dick. Oh well, I'm sure your boyfriend is very proud of your hydrohut.
!
Sorry for this banter going on in your thread Johnny. Grow brotha on and ignore idiotic assholes like bearo!


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 22, 2007)

wow that guy is an ass hole only takes one dipshit to ruin a good party. Regardless nice grow lookin great!!!


----------



## stemseed (Dec 23, 2007)

pics johnny, pics!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 23, 2007)

see problem with bearo is that he does all this talking and no walking

you talk all that shit, with no pics to prove...


jonny has proved, many times.... and im pretty sure that his first, if not combined with second harvest made more than his money back....

and beside why do you give a flying fuck how much he has spent? its not your money, nor are you smoking the bud....

is it the fact that YOU are jealous that you cant just blow $2500 like jonny? shit dont get mad @ jonny and knock him for his money....

that should be motivation for you to get your money up. stop all the damn hate man....find a hobby


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 23, 2007)

Well said Blunts...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright, I'm done with this...



stemseed said:


> pics johnny, pics!


Just a few shots...Chopped up some WW and started
some seedlings.

I'll be back.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 24, 2007)

jonny you still fucking with that aerocloner?


lol...looks good bro...i see that closet (not the super) is filling up quite nicely!!!

why not lollipopping?


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 24, 2007)

my oh my... those buds look like a ten course meal!! great growin mann


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 24, 2007)

jcommerce said:


> 1) Maybe I missed it but how was your germ rate of your seeds compared to the mail orders?
> 
> 2) What drip cycle (time, length, etc)do you have your mothers on? I saw in one of your pics that the water was flowing.


So far the seed bank is winning...I've never seeded intentionally, so I'm still
figuring these out...I'll get back to you on that.

My mothers are dripping twice a day on 15 minute intervals, just like my 
flowering girls in both chambers. Because they are always on 24/0, I 
would drip them three times a day, but they seem fine.

Hey Bluntz...I can only run 6 six girls under this 400w at once, and 
had the extra space to let them bush out. I will probably start 
doing that with my SC on my next batch to come up because
I want to cram at least 10 girls in there...

Thanks Heisman, stop by anytime...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 24, 2007)

hell yea...i got like 4 small flood trays to fill...i wanna hit them with at least 4 per tray...lollipopping like shit... one single fat ass cola..


----------



## stemseed (Dec 24, 2007)

nice.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 24, 2007)

Wassup with the pics Bluntz...Why you holding out.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 24, 2007)

lol...i got you jonny...i just got the ghetto setup going until i finish the closet bro


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 25, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> So far the seed bank is winning...I've never seeded intentionally, so I'm still
> figuring these out...I'll get back to you on that.
> 
> My mothers are dripping twice a day on 15 minute intervals, just like my
> ...


Johnny i am very impressed with the results with your set up. I originally planned to go with just two aerogardens with the new lighting kits. But after seeing your set up you have convinced me to also use flood and drain for flowering to get more plants for a larger harvest. I just got a 24x24 tray with the flood and drain fittings. I plan to use the aerogardens to start my plants and for cloning and use the flood and drain for flowering. I have a sm homebox OpenDNS that i am growing in with a 6" duct fan with a charcoal filter for exaust and i am using all cfls for a total of 48,000 lumens. How many times a day do you water your plants and for how long for flowering? Do you mean that you water three times a day for 15 minutes for flowering?


----------



## exotoker (Dec 25, 2007)

how many watts of fluorescent light is necessary for a small grow space for vegging and flowering a white widow plant?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 25, 2007)

exotoker said:


> how many watts of fluorescent light is necessary for a small grow space for vegging and flowering a white widow plant?


 
It depends on you bro...More light, better buds.

You can use that 150w fluero for veg., but don't 
expect much if you flower with it...Either get much
more CFL's, or invest in a HPS light system...GL.

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night...


----------



## infamouse21 (Dec 26, 2007)

willing 2 sell some of those seeds, setup looks awsome!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 26, 2007)

stickyicky77 said:


> Johnny i am very impressed with the results with your set up. I originally planned to go with just two aerogardens with the new lighting kits. But after seeing your set up you have convinced me to also use flood and drain for flowering to get more plants for a larger harvest. I just got a 24x24 tray with the flood and drain fittings. I plan to use the aerogardens to start my plants and for cloning and use the flood and drain for flowering. I have a sm homebox OpenDNS that i am growing in with a 6" duct fan with a charcoal filter for exaust and i am using all cfls for a total of 48,000 lumens. How many times a day do you water your plants and for how long for flowering? Do you mean that you water three times a day for 15 minutes for flowering?


Can't comment on the aurogarden, but you won't regret using E&F
for flowering...It's the most reliable IMO.

My E&F floods twice a day...Once when the light turns on, and 
a couple hours before the 12/12 cycle is over.

My Closet SoG drips twice a day on 30 min. cycles...



infamouse21 said:


> willing 2 sell some of those seeds, setup looks awsome!


...PM'd...

Here are my Blueberry girls...







Closeup...






My BB mother's are loving life...I still have a few WW seedlings
on the left...






The BB girls in my closet are looking awesome...I'm loving my
drip system...






If you got time, check out my vid....


Back in a few...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

hey JB...looking aesome! thanks for sharing!


----------



## oneoreilly (Dec 27, 2007)

all i can say is awssssssssssssooommmeeeeeeee...


----------



## momartin31 (Dec 28, 2007)

once again jonny i'm ridiculously impressed at your grow, B E A U TIFUL!! I did finally get my SC and tryed to take 5 clones from my roomy's op, but they didn't take... I also germinated 6 God buds and put them in 1" RW about 5 days ago and no sprouts have come up... So i guess my question for you is what are you keeping the temp and humidity in your clone dome and do you put nutrients into your RW cubes before putting in the clones and seedlings?? and any other suggestions on how to get this whole thing rolling??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Any time Tahoe...Stick around.

Thanks Reilly, welcome to the site...

Martin...All I do for clones is leave them under the dome
and on top of the heat pad. I leave the botton 1/8" of the
tray flooded to keep the humidity very high all the time.

Not too much water or they wont respond to the rooting 
hormone, and will wilt and die...

I soak the cubes at least 5 hours with ph'd water...No
nutrients...

GL with them...Put up a journal when you get it going.


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 28, 2007)

I like your video Jonny. it give me a better perspective of what you got going on. I like what I see. 
I changed my mind about the god bud. I went to buy the seeds today and the guy was trashing thier busness practices. he showed me the seeds all differnt sizes and color white ones too eww.
So a I bought !2 Cinderella 99 seeds or Cindy99 or C99 whatever you want to call it. the breeder is DNA genetics. I cant wait to crack these beans


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 28, 2007)

how them buds u harvested doin?? and props to your set up im definatley gonna have somethin like that goin on soon


----------



## blonddie07 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice man!! where did u get that cabinet with the new seedlings in it..?


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 28, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Can't comment on the aurogarden, but you won't regret using E&F
> for flowering...It's the most reliable IMO.
> 
> My E&F floods twice a day...Once when the light turns on, and
> ...


Awesome.. your girls are looking good. I can't waite to get my garden going. I will be growing norhtern lights crossed with skunk #2, big bud, and lowryder #2. Check this guy out he has a set up like yours YouTube - Cannabis Cultivation - I Grow Chronic (3of9) Weed Marijuana.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 29, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> I cant wait to crack these beans


I'll be watching...



Hiesman said:


> how them buds u harvested doin?? and props to your set up im definatley gonna have somethin like that goin on soon


The WW took about 7 days to dry, and I just started curing them...

I got about an ounce from the girl that wasn't seeded.



blonddie07 said:


> Nice man!! where did u get that cabinet with the new seedlings in it..?


That's the bottom chamber of the Supercloset for vegging...It's 
partitioned off with a shelf...supercloset.com

Thanks sticky...Green Man actually inspired me to get this
SC based on his setup. 

I'll take a couple pics in a few hours when my girls wakeup...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 29, 2007)

dropping back in homie...


looking great man....

i see you stuffing them bitches in there....im still tryna perfect that ventilation before i flip the on switch....


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll holler back at y'all when i get back from Mexico. I am leaving in the morning.


----------



## momartin31 (Dec 30, 2007)

So any ideas on why my germinated seeds aren't sproutting after 6 days??


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Dec 31, 2007)

wow can't wait to see how my BB's come nearly as nice as yours.. Extreemly impressive!!


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yo Jonny
I was wonder on the quality of your BB smoke. I have herd lot of people trashing BB for being bland. Lack of taste and smell. Is this true from your experince?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 31, 2007)

momartin31 said:


> So any ideas on why my germinated seeds aren't sproutting after 6 days??


PM'd

Thanks for stopping in BB...stick around 

As you probably already know mattso, It has become extinct in 
most coffee shops after winning the cannibas cup only a few
years ago. I remember some great BB they used to have
there...Don't know the story behind that.

There are alot of people who grow it, but I doubt any of them
are the original strain that used to be popular. I think when 
everyone says it's difficult to grow is wrong, but it def. needs
to be grown right. My harvests have been getting better.

I think this strain needs to be cured for
longer than others to get the true taste also.


----------



## 929420 (Jan 1, 2008)

let us kno how the bbxww goes/smokes/yields...nice grow


----------



## one million (Jan 1, 2008)

How do you keep your flowering plants from not getting to branchy and only the top cola? Do you do alot of trimming of the side branches?



Like the ones below


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 1, 2008)

OM, these are stable Blueberry clones....

Some pics...






I just flushed these girls with PH'd water....they are looking healty.


----------



## one million (Jan 1, 2008)

What do you mean by stable? So you don't trim?


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Johnny,

I am new here and just read your journal, caught the movie too. 
I just wanted to say thanks, you have answered several questions I had. Looks like I will be starting over. I dont have the money to get a closet like yours so I am going to build one. Actually duplicate everything I can. I got a couple 2 foot clones I am going to try and snip off of and go stealth.
Thanks again.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Johnny, Happy New Year . Your plants are looking great.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 3, 2008)

Man your BB's are turning out really nicely. I plant to switch to 12/12 in the next week or two. Will be interesting to see the difference in our final results.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 3, 2008)

one million said:


> What do you mean by stable? So you don't trim?


Not stable...I meant that the cuttings I take from these mothers are small, 
so they flower small. There are actually several side branches, but due to
the size, and the buds this 600w develop it's hard to tell. 

I also put them directly into flower after my clones have rooted, and they
stay small and stout...Perfect for SoG's. 

Good Luck with those clones cruzer...Thanks for stopping by.

Happy New Year your self Chiceh...Hope to see that WW of 
your's going soon.

Hey BB, I'll be watching. You won't be dissapointed with this smoke. 

I put two girls on day 50 into their own pots. I will be setting up
my flushing station...pics later.


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 3, 2008)

jb, the blueberry is astounding! great job!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 5, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> jb, the blueberry is astounding! great job!


your too kind...Check these out...

My 600w BB girls 53 days in flower










The cold weather has turned my hues purple...Also the 
Trichs all over the leaves...never seen that before.
These ought to be my most potent BB yet.






They were replaced in my closet to get flushed as well as my two
other BB girls on day 53 that have been under the 400w.
I'll give them a few more days...











Notice the difference in size...Both using Flora Nova Bloom.
Right 600w BB E&F day 53
Left 400w BB Drip day 53






My BB mothers are getting tall...






Back in a few...


----------



## stemseed (Jan 5, 2008)

wow, deffinitly convinced to get a 600w now.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 5, 2008)

You won't regret it Stem...This thing produces some hefty buds.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 5, 2008)

hey johny, hate to hijack, but what's your favorite strain? it's so damn hard to choose and every time I find something I change my mind. how is the blueberry? i havent even concidered it because it's not top potency, not a high yeilder, and is fairly difficult to grow (which im not too worried about).

or at least that's what I hear...

-Stem


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 6, 2008)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> your too kind...Check these out...
> 
> My 600w BB girls 53 days in flower
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny, i am getting started and i am going to pick up a HPS. I will be using a 2x2x7 tray and i just wanted to find out if the 600w would be overkill ? How much more energy does the 600w use as far as cost on your utility bill?


----------



## stemseed (Jan 6, 2008)

hey sticky, i think you'll be really satisfied with the 600w in that space, just make sure you have good ventalation and air circulation. get an air coolable for the heat.

you plan on growing just one plant right, because that's 7 feet tall? the cost on electricty won't be too much more then a 400w, nothing worth saying no to.

but anybody will tell you, the more watts the better when it comes to hps. you just have to worry about heat.

-Stem


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 6, 2008)

stemseed said:


> hey sticky, i think you'll be really satisfied with the 600w in that space, just make sure you have good ventalation and air circulation. get an air coolable for the heat.
> 
> you plan on growing just one plant right, because that's 7 feet tall? the cost on electricty won't be too much more then a 400w, nothing worth saying no to.
> 
> ...


I am using this buy-the-homebox.com - universal indoor grow box kit for my grow space with a 6" duct fan and carbon filter with a 2'x2'x7" flood and drain tray. I am using the aerogarden deluxe for cloning and vegging. I will be using the flood and drain tray with the HPS for flowering.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a question for johnny, dont know how much of a heat difference the 400w and the 600w is.

Id say go for it 
-Stem


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 7, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i know this has nothing to do with anything but i have the same coffee table as you and so does everyone else i know.


OMG I have that same table!!! Does it lift up with sneaky compartments too! By the way very nice grow! Im working on my first right now just replaced the mh with a hps tonight and starting my flowering! I will defiantly be watching yours take a look at mine if you get bored.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 7, 2008)

stemseed said:


> or at least that's what I hear...
> 
> -Stem


Don't listen to them...It's an all around great strain. I don't agree
that it is difficult to grow at all; You just need the right equipment
and any thing is easy to grow. 

The best shit I've smoked was White Widow in Amsterdam...The 
Bubble Gum came in a close second. Nothing I've grown competes
with the bud over there...It also depends on the bank they come
from. 



stemseed said:


> dont know how much of a heat difference the 400w and the 600w is.


My 600w is much hotter than my 400w...I don't even need to air cool
the 400w. I wouldn't reccomend putting a 600w in a closet w/o being
cooled or very good air flow and cool ambient temps.



funnyguy said:


> I will defiantly be watching yours take a look at mine if you get bored.


Thanks for coming by...Checking it out right now...

Transplanting some clones soon...I chopped one girl
which should yeild just over an ounce. Once she's 
dry I'll have my op. in full swing.







...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 7, 2008)

mr blunts you are a master Always checkin out your updates great grows!!! Ove the straight up sparkle on this bud!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 8, 2008)

damn jonny you got that damn crunch and munch


i know that shit taste good as fuck....as good as she looks aye!!!!!!


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 8, 2008)

damn it im to high and posted in the wrong thread SORRY!


----------



## morphus657 (Jan 12, 2008)

hey jonny so how much have u have u got so far more than a 1/4 lb


----------



## arieswebb (Jan 13, 2008)

Hay Johnny,
Great job on the journal !
I'm getting ready for my first indoor grow and I have picked up a lot of useful info from you !
Keep up the good work and GROW ON ! 
Please keep the journals coming your helping a lot of people out here !
Thank You,
Peace


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 13, 2008)

that nug is really sweet....good work man! like Kaya said...those crystals!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

looking good.
how much per plant.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 13, 2008)

damn jonny where you go


pics asap!


----------



## stemseed (Jan 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> damn jonny where you go
> 
> 
> pics asap!


Yeah, was thinking the same thing.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Jan 13, 2008)

same here where the ganja man


----------



## morphus657 (Jan 13, 2008)

are u kidding me hes hard at work smoking all the nug he has now


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm still around...Been taking care of some things on the side, and
now that's lifted for now so updates tonight...


----------



## stemseed (Jan 14, 2008)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I'm still around...Been taking care of some things on the side, and
> now that's lifted for now so updates tonight...


hell yeah 
well, welcome semi-back.

love your work.


----------



## philli007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey JonnyBlunt88,
I'm new here and just found your Great Journal. Just finished reading it all the way through. Nice clean grow, no sick plant issues, no lighting problems, no bugs - dude you doing it right! 
Later,
P007


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Jonny, I decided to go with the 400w Hortilux Super HPS with a air cooled hood and a E Ballast to go with my 2x2x7" ebb and flow tray. I have two Deluxe AG's that i am using to start my seeds, vegging and cloning. I have two hydrohuts that i am using. One for vegging and one for flowering room with CO2 and a 6" duct fan with a carbon filter.I also have some small fans to move air inside. I went with the 400w because my hydrohut is a 3x3x6 and i though it might get too hot with the 600w. I have some Lowryder, Big Bub and Northern Lights x Skunk #2 going. Once i have a good plant of each i plan to try and save some pollen off of a male and get some seeds of of each strain and see how they turn out. With the way i am set up will i be able to get a harvest with clones every two to three weeks ?


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 14, 2008)

stickyicky77 said:


> Hey Jonny, I decided to go with the 400w Hortilux Super HPS with a air cooled hood and a E Ballast to go with my 2x2x7" ebb and flow tray. I have two Deluxe AG's that i am using to start my seeds, vegging and cloning. I have two hydrohuts that i am using. One for vegging and one for flowering room with CO2 and a 6" duct fan with a carbon filter.I also have some small fans to move air inside. I went with the 400w because my hydrohut is a 3x3x6 and i though it might get too hot with the 600w. I have some Lowryder, Big Bub and Northern Lights x Skunk #2 going. Once i have a good plant of each i plan to try and save some pollen off of a male and get some seeds of of each strain and see how they turn out. With the way i am set up will i be able to get a harvest with clones every two to three weeks ?


I hope you make a journal sticky, i checked to see if you had one but no. I also have a hydrohut 4x4x7, and I also have grown big bud, and Im currently growing northern lights skunk as well. Would love to see how your NL x Skunk2 goes compared to mine in the hydrohut. And to let you know yes the 600 is much hotter. I would say it runs 5-10 degrees hotter than other bulb. I currently have 2 bulbs in one tent, a 400 and 600 HPS. Setup does run hot though and am lucky its winter now.


----------



## csage (Jan 14, 2008)

well i just wanted to say thx i really enjoyed going over your journal for the last hour... It looks great and you know what you are doing. I have had my first plant going for about 3 monthes now, i took her too long to begin flowering but for a very ghetto grow... i think she looks pretty nice. She seems to be developing kind of slowly though she has two 100 watt HPS and 3 reg. fluorecent eco saver bulbs putting out 1500 K per. Since there is so much knowledge i have sensed in this grow room, i hate to intrude but would anyone have any comments on why my "margarit" seems to be going slow... I only have some close ups the first two are from sat. and the last is from last sat. Thanks Sager~


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 15, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> mr blunts you are a master Always checkin out your updates great grows!!! Ove the straight up sparkle on this bud!!!!!


Thanks Kaya...your girls aren't looking too shabby them selves.
Grow on girl...



morphus657 said:


> hey jonny so how much have u have u got so far more than a 1/4 lb


the two BB girls from the 600w were harvested at day 54, and yeilded
about an oz. per...The two 400w girls were let go until day 58, and 
yeilded about 3/4 oz. per...Lesson learned.



stickyicky77 said:


> Once i have a good plant of each i plan to try and save some pollen off of a male and get
> some seeds of of each strain and see how they turn out. With the way i am set up will i be able to get a harvest with
> clones every two to three weeks ?


The setup sounds solid...Let me know when you throw up some
pics. Don't be intimidated with the male pollen, but be careful;
I have ruined harvests leaving my males around my girls to long.

Thanks Arieswebb, Tahoe, Philli....and of course Bluntz...stick around
fellas...This is on me....



csage said:


> i hate to intrude but would anyone have any comments on why my "margarit" seems to be going slow... I only have some close ups the first two are from sat. and the last is from last sat. Thanks Sager~


Any strain will flower sufficiently if you give her enough light...Invest more
in an HPS bulb and you will be fine...GL...

Now for an update on my dual SoG...

I have setup my flushing station...These are all Blueberry clones flowering in 
pairs, each preceeding the last pair by about 10-14 days in their 
flowering cycles.






Flooding my Girls Twice a day still...Once when they wake up and
an hour before they go to sleep. The ppm's are 1250 and the PH
has been stable for a few days at 5.8. 






Closeup of my flooding station...Two girls will be flooded into trays
by hand, and switched out every two weeks. The SoG is going now...






My BB Grandmother's (made it up?) are now in day 41 of flower under
the 400w...They are getting dripped twice a day for 30 min. as well
as four new clones under it...






They are filling out my closet really well now...Closeup...






Took eight more BB clones, and I've kept only four WW seedlings...






Back in a few...For those who PM'd give me a couple days to respond.

Later all....


----------



## momartin31 (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn JB!! The setup is working out real nice for you and your females are sexxy as fuck man... What kind of PPM meter did you get and where did you get it from?? And how long would you suggest keeping newly rooted clones in the veggitative stage??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Martin, how's the closet working out for you. 

This PPM meter cost me $75 from the hydro shop...get it cheaper on-line.






The longer you keep your clones in veg., the bigger they get...as well as your buds.
Take big clones if you want big flowering girls...These were all taken when they rooted
which was about a week or so after cloning them.






These were two Blueberry mother's that vegged after cloning in 160w of fluero
for about two months...They have been under a 400w HPS for 45 days now...






These BB girls have been flowering for a week now...Keeping 
the rotation in effect.






I chopped my last two flushing yesterday...Next on the chopping block.
They will be flushed out for the next two weeks.











Back in a few...


----------



## FaCultGen (Jan 21, 2008)

damn jonny that shit looks amazing...

nice job

-Cult


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 21, 2008)

DAMN!! Those ones with the beer can look crypto chronic bionic!! What strain are the again? (Sorry too late and tired to read back in your journal)


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 21, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> damn jonny that shit looks amazing...
> 
> nice job
> 
> -Cult


Thanks for sticking around...



jcommerce said:


> DAMN!! Those ones with the beer can look crypto chronic bionic!! What strain are the again? (Sorry too late and tired to read back in your journal)


Blueberry....https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=26&category=Indoor/Outdoor


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 22, 2008)

sup man...wondering where you been at.....looking good as always!


----------



## momartin31 (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn JB that shit is B E A UTIFUL!!! I actully got my clone situation figured out, so now i have like 9 or 10 clones that have been standing erect without signs of death for three days so i'm think they are going to take root.... if i put my clones into veg for a couple weeks for a little bigger growth should I throw them in the top shelf with the 6x6's or use the clone tray??


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah man, still looking amazing as usual


----------



## coach (Jan 22, 2008)

Jonny,
How do you do sea of green with your set up?The reason I ask is I would like to do this but beacause you use diff. nutes throughout cycle I am not sure how you can do this method. For instance 6 week flowers need diff.nutes from 2 week flowers.I am assuming you are hydro.Dirt is a no brainer.Are you using the same res.?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Blunts...You getting that cab going yet?
I'll be waiting...



momartin31 said:


> if i put my clones into veg for a couple weeks for a little bigger growth should I throw them in the top shelf with the 6x6's or use the clone tray??


Thanks martin...The size of the clones is up to you. You can get 
away with letting them vegetate until they wont fit like I did. They
will be big, but you can use the net trellis to hold them down and 
top them...you won't regret that.

Stop by anytime mxpx...



coach said:


> Jonny,
> How do you do sea of green with your set up? Are you using the same res.?


Same reservoir, same nute schedule. I keep it around 1000 ppm just before 
the next two are brought up, and gradually bring it up depending on how the
new one's look. It gets up to about 1400 before I bring my next two in, and
then I give them a good flush and start over...My girls adjust well...

More pics in a few...


----------



## momartin31 (Jan 23, 2008)

So my clones have been sitting in the clone dome for 6 days now, 10 of them are still standing erect, with no signs of death like browness or leaning over... So i guess how do I know if they are rooting because there are no roots coming out of the RW yet? And do you think I should start putting half strength nutes soon so they can start the veggin??


----------



## *Kush* (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice Johnny keep up the sog


----------



## ClumsyNinja (Jan 24, 2008)

Johnny, I've spent the past 3 hrs reading hundreds of posts from your journals - I'm going cross-eyed. What I've not been able to discern is how much you're able to produce from your SuperCloset and how often the yield is produced. (Please excuse me if this was stated clearly in the thread and I missed it.)

I'm seriously considering the dual SuperCloset and will be using much of your journaling as guidelines. I would just like to know what the most is that can be produced and how often.

Thank you for your time and knowledge.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 25, 2008)

jonny jonny jonny very very nice enjoyin the journal and closet happy smokin blueberry yum yum!


----------



## fiona (Jan 26, 2008)

Johnny, 

I have been heavily researching the prospects of growing for about 2 weeks now, literally hours each day. It seems that my search for the right stuff has brought me to you. You sure have the right stuff! Thanks man for sharing all your info, it has really helped me a lot! I plan on starting a system like your, although not as pro (to start at least). Since money is tight I was first going to focus my efforts into setting up a veg chamber like yours. I've ascertained the bulb size, 2x24" 80 watt fluor. I was wondering if you could help me out with the exact dimensions. I'm not sure about the height. What about airflow? It might have been mentioned, sorry if I missed it, it's late, 4:20am in fact. I'm going to look for an old cabinet and I want to make sure I get the right size. Any other specs I should know about would be greatly appreciated! Again, thanks again for all your help! I will definitely stay tuned!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thanks Blunts...You getting that cab going yet?
> I'll be waiting...
> 
> ...



those damn seeds man....those damn seeds!


----------



## Lacy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Its takes me a while to download all the pics but what an excellent job you have done.*
*I think I have a blueberrry plant because I have seen other peep's blueberry plants and yours and this one looks very similar.*
*The leaves are very flat and distinct and the stems are more red than the other plants.*

*Cool*


JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thanks for sticking around...
> 
> 
> 
> Blueberry....https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=26&category=Indoor/Outdoor


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 26, 2008)

momartin31 said:


> ... So i guess how do I know if they are rooting because there are no roots coming out of the RW yet? And do you think I should start putting half strength nutes soon so they can start the veggin??


If they are still green, they are rooting. They can take up to two weeks,
but make sure your not over watering them. If the cubes are always 
soaked they will take longer to root and start to yellow...I learned
the hard way. I don't think adding nutes will help them root, but 
you could consider it. I've never done it...GL with the closet...

Thanks for stopping by Kush, superskunk.



ClumsyNinja said:


> I'm going cross-eyed. What I've not been able to discern is how much you're able to produce from your SuperCloset and how often the yield is produced.
> 
> I'm seriously considering the dual SuperCloset and will be using much of your journaling as guidelines. I would just like to know what the most is that can be produced and how often.
> 
> Thank you for your time and knowledge.


Thanks for the comment...It really depends on the size of the
plants. I yeild from 1 1/4 oz. to 2 oz. for two clones with the
600w. The 400w is fairly new, so I'll get back to you on that.



fiona said:


> I've ascertained the bulb size, 2x24" 80 watt fluor. I was wondering if you could help me out with the exact dimensions. I'm not sure about the height. What about airflow? It might have been mentioned, sorry if I missed it, it's late, 4:20am in fact. I'm going to look for an old cabinet and I want to make sure I get the right size. Any other specs I should know about would be greatly appreciated! Again, thanks again for all your help! I will definitely stay tuned!


That's it...Two 80w fluero's wired together with only one plug.
The airflow is average down there with that little fan you see
but it seems to be sufficient for clones. 

Check out this site for an idea of what kind of cab. you want 
to get. Global offers a wide variety of Storage Cabinets, Garage Storage Cabinets, Storage Cabinet, Industrial Storage Cabinet and Metal Storage Cabinets.

This is where mine was picked up...Solid cabs.
PM me about the other specs you want to know about.

I'll PM you later when I get back about that Bluntz...

Good to hear about the BB Lacy...The further you get into
flower, the more distinct the strain is. I'll get some good shots 
of the purple hues on my BB girls that are going to be chopped
soon...Pics later...


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

I just have to say man...you got your shit dialed in...that bud looks primo for sure...


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 26, 2008)

Heya Johnny, Looking great!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

oh jonny...i wasnt bugging you about it....im patiently waiting on the process....


i was talking about the other ones i ordered.... still havent came, thas all im waiting on...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Chiceh, thanks for the comments...What's up with your cab...

Thanks for stopping by Cali, how are those strains in No. Cal...

GL with the beans Bluntz...happy growing.

How do you guys like my new Center Piece? I thought it gave 
the room some life. 






Here's the bigger of the two shown...She should yeild over an oz.
despite her height...10 in...I let them go for 64 days which was 
the longest of any Blueberry I have flowered. The buds are very
dense, and all of the top hues have turned purple...
I chopped them up...Pics to come...






My Blueberry girls under the 400w have waken to day fifty-four in flower.
I started flushing them yesterday...











I added the next two in the flushing area of my top chamber...
These along with my mothers in my closet should make for
a great harvest in a couple weeks...stay tuned...











My girls in the batting circle...This shit is too easy...






My flowering exhibit is complete...The veg. chamber is under construction so give
me a few days for that...Oh, and the dry weight of those buds that flowered forever.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

yea you make it look real easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 30, 2008)

The Blues are so prett Jonny. need a moke report on THAT plant.


----------



## jsgrwn (Jan 30, 2008)

that looks great, mine looks similar but more of a chocolate color. keep it up...late


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 30, 2008)

nice bud pics, hope mine turn out like that?.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jan 30, 2008)

Amazing SCROG cycle you had going, loving it johnny! keep it up!
Jolly


----------



## fiona (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see what you have planned for the veg chamber!


----------



## momartin31 (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn JonnyB! Those chica's are sexy!! Great setup, great rotation, great explantions... You the man!


----------



## thecloset (Jan 30, 2008)

u never have problems with the fact that your feeding all your plants the same nutrients?? and where is your reservoir?? how many gallons is it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> Amazing SCROG cycle you had going, loving it johnny! keep it up!
> Jolly



wrong thread maybe?


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Jan 30, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> wrong thread maybe?


I think he was reffering to the WW scrog he had going...



JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Update time...
> 
> Day 45 for my WW, the BB are coming along nicely...
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 30, 2008)

its called a net trellis.


just because you have a net trellis doesnt necessarily mean you are scrog'n

net trellis can be used to hold buds up


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Jan 31, 2008)

oright sorry loudblunt, no, i was reffering to the cycle it seemed to me he had going, several pages back, he mention that he had eight plants all in different stages of flowering, so as to have perpetual harvest?
i called SCROG only because they were small plants 
non-the-less i love the thread, sorry for the confusion
Jolly


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 3, 2008)

how much did you get out of everything???


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Feb 3, 2008)

How are things doing now? Any crazyness in the SOG?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone...



thecloset said:


> u never have problems with the fact that your feeding all your plants the same nutrients?? and where is your reservoir?? how many gallons is it?


I get some cases of nute burn with the weaker clones at first with
the ppm's diluted to about 800 when they are first brought up.
Once they adjust after a few days, it goes back up to 1000ppm.
They adjust well because the water is changed regurlarly,
kept ph'd, and is always aurated by a pump so it stays healthy.

The reservoir is underneath the tray...good pic on pg. 3



yourboy333 said:


> how much did you get out of everything???


The last two girls yeilded 3/4 oz. each...Just chopped some more...
Keep scrolling.



mxpxsunkist said:


> How are things doing now? Any crazyness in the SOG?


Things are doing well, and much got done yesterday...Pics to follow.

I let my BB mothers go for 60 days, and finished at about 2 1/2 ft. each.
We chopped them up yesterday along with the other two that are on the
same life cycle that have flushing in my SC.






Even though they were in small trays with only a few inches of hydroton 
for the roots, they really took advantage of what they had...I Didn't expect
such a nice root system for these big girls.






This is the bigger of the two in my SC...Some of my biggest clones yet.






My total yeild for all four plants...I expect between five and six ounces
which is great for my setup...Will let you know.






My 10" Blueberry colas...






That's it for now...Gonna get some more work done tonight. It's a full time
job with these SoG's. Back in a few.


----------



## mxpxsunkist (Feb 4, 2008)

looks fantastic.

I just finally got my setup all the way complete....(/hope)
And now im just waiting on the Ice and Aurora Indica to arrive...

/tap....


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks mxpx, let me know when you get it up and running...The strains
sound awesome. I'll be around for that.


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 4, 2008)

damn. lookin straight dank JB88


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Feb 5, 2008)

looks greeat, how big were the final large cola's, and tell us weight when it dry! 
thanks johnny not many SOG style journals about at the moment, and yous is Goooood.
Jolly


----------



## asdfva (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Work and great yields! 
That BB really came through as well. 

Thanks for the detailed journal!


----------



## kyran (Feb 5, 2008)

right on man, thatd make anyone happy haha.

good job with the grow!
my buddy has that same hookah too


----------



## fiona (Feb 8, 2008)

When veggin' you feed 3xday, right? Is that for a half hour at a time?


----------



## fiona (Feb 8, 2008)

This may be a repeat question but... What is your average time from taking a cutting to when it goes into flowering? Thanks man!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks JayDro, JollyBrother, asdfva...

The hookah is solid kyran...Gotta support HighTimes.

I'm vegging on the same schedule as my flowering chamber
due to lack of money for another timer. I would like to be 
dripping them three times a day for 15 minutes, but its more
important not to overwater my flowering girls, and they 
have responded well to the nutes I put in.

The one's on the left are using Flora Nova Grow, and Dutch 
Master on the right. Just wanted to experiment. Fox Farm
is next.







Cuttings take about a week to root, then they are transplanted 
and vegged at least a week. I let mothers veg. for about one 
month before taking cuttings, then put them into flowering 
at about 2 1/2 months which is how long the last one went 
you saw in the prior pics. 

I have just started some Blue Widow, and plan on entering 
the grow journal contest soon...Will let you know.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 8, 2008)

OUCH...LOTS OF POWDER MILDEW........you gonna take care of that???


----------



## kyran (Feb 8, 2008)

haha yeah man that hookah is very nice

peace


----------



## fiona (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks great with the dual drip system. I'm setting up a similar one soon! Just waiting on the seeds and various other parts. Can't wait to get this rolling!


----------



## Cheemp (Feb 9, 2008)

wow!! Excellent thread! Very informative!!
Been scrolling trough for the last 30 mins, leaving a pond of drule on my nap!!

1 Q tho..

Did you have any luck with your own seeds? Did they germ at all?


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 9, 2008)

woop...man i wasn't able to use the comp for about a week and i come back to see that last page there... looks amazing johnny, the purple in those clones is gorgous. you have really started to master your op.

nice work-

-Cult


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks kyran, fiona...

I put some rock wool covers on them soon after that
shot...It's not as bad as the flash makes it look but
some are going into flower soon so they will be 
alright. Thanks for stopping by Cali...

Hey Fac, Winter really does produce the best looking 
Blueberries...even for indo, but I keep it cool in here
and they reward me with nice shots.

Glad you liked the shots Cheemp...
I haven't practiced too much with my own seeds,
but have eight Blue Widow's germinating right 
now...I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 9, 2008)

I just set up a system similar to yours...im trying this hydro thing along with my soil grow....ill send you pics soon..


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Bluntz, Can't wait to see it CG...

New journal up for the contest...Link to follow.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had to make some room on photobucket for my new journal...All 
pics have been removed...I've entered my BlueWidow into the 
journal competition so wish me luck...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/49728-my-bluewidow-cross.html


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 17, 2008)

i likes


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 17, 2008)

is there anyway you can put the pic up of where you harvested one of the sog bb's...i think you might of had it infront of a marley poster. tia.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Feb 18, 2008)

For you Jay...


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 18, 2008)

sweet. thanks jb. do you have a pic of that exact plant trimmed? if not its cool, nice sog!


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

wow she is beautiful you know how to get the job done jonny


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 15, 2008)

Why are some of the images blocked???


----------



## fat blunts 69 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey does any body now the best strain for the side by side supercloset


----------



## KillHit (Mar 23, 2009)

im so torn between the supercloset side2side, and the BCNL Bloombox.

They are similar price, but I hear the quality of the bloombox is better. I have a basement with ample space to place a stealth cabinet, 

Now the major differences between these two items are the size.. The bloombox is dual chamber, which is great for keeping mothers, and vegging clones. Flower chamber holds 9 plants max.. with a max yield of about 1lb.
- The Supercloset holds 1-24 but is alot cheaper.. please help me out guys.. id love to buy the supercloset if it yields enough to pay for itself fast, and then with my profits i could by an additional bloombox or producer.


----------



## KillHit (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry superclosetside2side holds 42


----------



## KillHit (Mar 23, 2009)

also in the side2side, does the light move from cab to cab from the inside? help explain function please


----------

